# Rig report 10/3-10/4



## Meagans Choice (Oct 10, 2007)

The bite was on Friday night from 8-11 PM at the Marlin. We caught three yellowfin 60-65 lb on small live hardtails one right after the other. Several other boats were catching them as well. After the bite turned off we headed to the Ram Powell and saw many boats there. The west side of the rig had a large school ofporpises. We had a big bite there but the fish broke off, ugh!!! We wondered if it could have possibly been a porpise. BTW, does anyone know if theyellowfin hang with or are they bothered by the porpises?I heard one boat caught a couple of 100 lb yellowfin there. We thought about going to the steps to swordfish, but instead went to check out Horn. We caught several blackfin at Horn, but no yellowfin. We swordfished there the rest of the night, but had no hits. A buddy of ours caught a 160+ sword at the steps Fri. night as well. Congrats Jeff on the nice sword!!! The next morning the bite was off at Horn and the Marlin. We then headed over to the elbow to try some bottom fishing on some private spots butthe weather turned sour. We had a rough ride coming back home to Daybreak, but can't complain since we had the three nice YFT on ice. Thanks to Mark and Tim for a great time. BTW Tim, keep that mojo working!!I'll try to add some pictures.<img src="http://www.forumpictureprocessor.com/pictureprocessor/images/DSCN0753.jpg"><img src="http://www.forumpictureprocessor.com/pictureprocessor/images/DSCN0754.jpg"> <img src="http://www.forumpictureprocessor.com/pictureprocessor/images/DSCN0751_2.jpg"> <img src="http://www.forumpictureprocessor.com/pictureprocessor/images/DSCN0749_1.jpg"> <img src="http://www.forumpictureprocessor.com/pictureprocessor/images/DSCN0748_3.jpg"> <img src="http://www.forumpictureprocessor.com/pictureprocessor/images/DSCN0752_4.jpg">


----------



## Midnight Run (Oct 2, 2007)

good job Tom


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Meagans Choice (10/5/2008)*BTW, does anyone know if theyellowfin hang with or are they bothered by the porpises?




Not to split hairs here, but it was most likely dolphins that you saw. The most common of which reside here are common, bottlenose, and one other I can't think of the name. Regardless, the answer to your question is a very big yes. Especially off the northeast (Montauk, etc.), boats search for schools of dolphins and/or porpoises and then deploy baits for bigeyes and yellowfin. Tred Barta writes about it frequently in SportFishing. Some of the biggest yellowfin we've caught were mixed up with massive (literally, ACRES) schools of dolphins, way south of NaKika.


----------



## rauber (Oct 10, 2007)

wow good job guys. damn hardtails......


----------



## Chris Hood (Mar 13, 2008)

Wow Woody....really?? Thanks Jaques.


----------



## macala (Oct 4, 2007)

Nice tunas guys. I wish we could have raised the yft on Sat morning. I couldn't believe how much i was marking down 120 feet down. 
Fishing should only get better from now on. Great trip!!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

we always do good around pods of spotted dolphins and common dolphins although common dolphins are not as common as their name suggests. bottlenose don't seem to help or hurt and roughtooth dolphins will grab tuna you are reeling in and will not let go. I've seen a couple other species out there as well but these are the most common species.

Great trip by the way!


----------



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice job guys! Tom, I think you are getting way too much time off from work to fish. We're gonna have to do something about that!

Dave


----------



## ateupwitit (May 26, 2008)

Meagans Choice, we saw ya'll out there we were in the 31' Cape Horn next to you hooting and hollering after landing our first yellowfins both about 75lbs each. Glad ya'll had a blast.

I normally call them porpoises even though I know they are dolphins only because most people locally call them porpoises(I live in MS). Porpoises are normally cooler water species.


----------

